# Lire un Power Point sur iPhone/iPad



## Sonny972 (8 Avril 2011)

_Bonjour à tous.

Je cherche une application simple qui puisse lire des Power Point sur iOS. Mes cours sont en PDF et .pptx. Pour les PDF, j'utilise iBooks. Mais pour les pptx, je ne trouve pas (pourtant je cherche). Je ne veux pas les convertir en PDF car certains perdent en qualité (images qui cachent du texte, texte hors de la diapo, donc coupé etc.). 
Auriez-vous une proposition s'il vous plait ?_


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (12 Avril 2011)

Slt.

Tu peux te les envoyer par mail, puis les ouvrir directement dans l'application mail, ce n'est pas parfait mais cela peut dépanner.

Sinon, tu as la suite "document to go" qui permet également l'édition de ces documents., je ne l'ai pas testé, elle est trop chère (12&#8364; de mémoire)


----------



## Chill26 (14 Avril 2011)

Tu peux télécharger Dropbox, application gratuite sur l'Appstore (il suffit de te créer un compte Dropbox, en deux minutes ici et tu auras droit à 2Go de stockage).

Je m'en sers pour visionner mes cours sur iPad quand je veux, et 2Go cela suffit largement pour stocker des fichiers Word, Excel, Powerpoint ou Pdf; ceci dit, tu risques d'avoir besoin d'une connexion internet à chaque fois que tu voudras lire un de tes powerpoint -ce qui n'est pas forcément un souci si tu as un iPhone/iPad avec 3G, ou bien que tu ne comptes t'en servir que s'il y a un réseau WiFi à proximité- car l'application devra aller chercher ton fichier sur le serveur Dropbox il me semble.
Tu ne pourras pas non plus modifier tes présentations directement avec l'application, tu ne pourras que les lire.

Ça reste néanmoins une super application simple qui lit aussi les documents Word, Excel, Pages, Numbers, Keynotes, etc. (En tout cas sur l'iPad, mais a priori ce doit être la même chose pour iPhone...je pense !) et le fait de pouvoir avoir accès à certains de ses fichiers à partir de n'importe quel ordinateur (ou iPhone/iPad) possédant une connexion internet en fait une des applications à avoir dans sa bibliothèque


----------



## Sonny972 (16 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse détaillée . Toutefois, l'omniprésence d'une connexion me dérange. De plus, mon iPad (lorsqu'il sera enfin disponible aux DOM) sera Wifi :/.


----------



## dmf (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'utilise USB Disk qui fonctionne à la lecture des pps mais les pptx ??

DMF


----------



## Sonny972 (19 Avril 2011)

Nop, pas les pptx. Merci quand même. J'ai télécharger Disque USB. Ça me servira peut-être pour autre chose  .
Pour mon problème, j'ai fait autrement. J'ai convertis en PDF. Mais je laisse le topic ouvert car ce sera idéal de trouver une alternative.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse détaillée . Toutefois, l'omniprésence d'une connexion me dérange. De plus, mon iPad (lorsqu'il sera enfin disponible aux DOM) sera Wifi :/.



Dropbox ne t'impose pas forcément une connexion pour avoir accès à un fichier. Si tu lo coche comme "favori" (avec l'étoile), il est stocké en local.
Maintenant, je ne savais pas que Dropbox permettait la lecture de fichiers pptx (tient, au passage, la correction automatique de "pptx" sur mon iPad c'est : "porc"...)


----------

